# A6 oem ecode questions?



## chrislane31 (Jul 22, 2003)

Where can I get either ecodes or hid ecodes for an A6 and where can I get an oem Nav?
Thanks


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

check out ebay.de and my links in my sig. I got a set of Allroad HIDs they are *SUPER COOL*


----------



## OICQ (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: A6 oem ecode questions? (chrislane31)*

Right here http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4291591


----------

